# EcoComplete vs. Controsoil vs. Walstad Substrate: My personal experiences.



## stowers74 (Feb 28, 2015)

--EcoComplete vs. Controsoil vs. Walstad Substrate --

I've decided to give a little review/reflection on my experiences with CaribSea EcoComplete and a Walstad style substrate. I will also be comparing these substrates to my initial thoughts of Marfied Controsoil. Feel free to keep reading, or just scroll right on through (it may get lengthy).

I'll start off describing each of the methods I have used. 
The Walstad Method: I poured ~40 pellets per tank of osmocote+, then filled it up with organic Miracle-Gro (note: I chose to forgo mineralization, but I did thoroughly sift the dirt). I filled each tank ~1.5 inches with the Miracle-Gro, and then capped it with a layer of black sand that was ~.5 inches in the front, and 1 inch in the back.
Pure EcoComplete: This was fairly straight forward. I did not rinse the EcoComplete at all, but I did pour out the excess water that was in the bag. I filled the tank ~2 inches.
Controsoil + EcoComplete: I did the same technique as previously mentioned in the EcoComplete section. I added ~1 inches of Controsoil as a cap. 

My tank info: five 7.5 gallon low iron Mr. Aqua tanks. Hagen 50w heaters, sponge filters. I used Rotala Indica as my "test plant", so when I am referring to plant growth, I am referring to Rotala Indica. 


First, the price.
The Walstad substrate was by far the most economical. It cost ~$5 for each 7.5 gallon tank. 
CaribSea EcoComplete was second. At $22 per bag, I was able to do three 7.5 gallon tanks, making the cost ~ $7.33 for each tank. 
Since I am using a combination of EcoComplete and Controsoil I can't speak from pure experience, so I will use the same formula of 3 tanks per 20 lbs. Each bag of Controsoil is $45 per bag. Making each tank cost ~$15. 

Second, plant growth. 
I noticed the most root growth with the Walstad Method by far. Plants nearly doubled in size within two weeks, and roots were amazing. EcoComplete produced average plant growth (note: I did not use ferts when using a pure EcoComplete substrate). Plants doubled in size I'm ~5 week. I have not used a pure controsoil base, but I wouldn't expect it to be much different than regular gravel.

Third, effects on the water.
I have not experienced any ill effects when using EcoComplete. No ammonia spikes, pH stays around 7.5, water clarity is amazing without even rinsing the substrate.
I have not had extensive experience with Controsoil, but the bag (and various reviews) claims that there are no ammonia spikes, and it will buffer the pH to the 6's (bettas often prefer slightly acidic water, so this is a plus). 
The most drastic effects were noticed with the Walstad Method. Ammonia spikes were present nearly every other day, after the first few days. The pH was steady, however. I also noticed extensive "swelling" in the substrate (caused by anaerobic conditions under the substrate). This could be dangerous if it were to "burst". I also had three out of five tanks turn completely brown with the Walstad Method substrates. This was either due to tannins, or just the water being fouled by the miracle grow base (note: the tanks thay got brown actually had better water quality, but it wasn't visually pleasing).

Last, the overall look of the substrate.
My least favorite was EcoComplete. It resembles gravel too much for my liking. I really liked the Walstad Method, however. When the water was clear, the substrate looked neat. My favorite out of the three is Controsoil. It is made by the same company that produces ADA Aquasoil, and looks exactly the same. The pellets are all neat, and close to the same size, which is perfect for a modern nano tank.

I will upload pictures when I get the time.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Why did you cap the controsoil?


----------



## stowers74 (Feb 28, 2015)

I didn't cap the controsoil, I capped the EcoComplete (because I wasn't too crazy about the looks of it). I may have wrote it the opposite way lol, my bad


----------



## Gabegmonkey (Apr 12, 2015)

So would you say the Walstad method would be your choice for a (plant) grow-out tank?


----------

